# Public apology



## Terredax (Jul 4, 2016)

I want to publicly apologize.

Apparently I have offended some people with my recent posts of grips.

I received some PM's stating that this is a pen forum and shouldn't have any gun related items posted here, or similar statements to that affect.

I only posted them because they are casting related and other things I make, so I thought it could fit either category.

I will refrain from posting the finished grips, but maybe the blocks that I cast for them. I don't want to upset anyone and I certainly apologize if I did so.


----------



## Curly (Jul 4, 2016)

I see no reason to apologize if they are posted in the "Other Things We Make" section. So far as I can recall you've only shown the blanks and grips and not on the guns. Having said all that I'm not a root'n toot'n shoot'n 2nd Amendment gun fanatic either. Doesn't apply up here anyway.  Somewhere in the middle really. So I can see where those that sit on either end of the fence loose a little perspective.


----------



## Akula (Jul 4, 2016)

FWIW, I thought they looked nice and fit in with Other things we make.

Thank you for taking the time to show them.


----------



## mark james (Jul 4, 2016)

I've been reading all your posts, and they are fine - no lines crossed!  Your casts are interesting, so have no fear about continuing to post.

Although I was active as a Jr NRA member, I have no recent involvement after 18 years of age.  But, I appreciate your skill with making the grips.  Be well!!


----------



## Rockytime (Jul 4, 2016)

Personally I'd like to see them on the gun.


----------



## Terredax (Jul 4, 2016)

Unfortunately, I don't own a gun, so I can't take photos of them on it.

However, I have one photo of a set that we took to the gun shop to test fit.
It would be embarrassing to deliver them and they didn't fit. 
The set-up my brother devised, allows them to come out perfect. Everything lines up and it fits the screw posts.

If Jeff approves the photo of them installed to be posted, I will post it.
I don't want anyone mad at me or anyone upset with me.


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Jul 4, 2016)

*There are Other Grip Postings on the IAP*

I see absolutely nothing wrong with your grip posts(grips look great BTW).  If you search the forums using the words "Pistol Grip" you will find many posts of folks making pistol grips and some even showing them in place on the gun.  You will also find posts of folks asking for advice on types/styles of guns that may be best for carry so don't worry about your posting of castings of gun grips.  If it had been me casting them, I would have posted in the casting forum.  I actually thought I had posted some grips I made from wood but couldn't find the post.

Keep them coming a lot of us enjoy seeing them.:wink:


----------



## Imaginethat (Jul 4, 2016)

I really love this human condition I am afflicted with.


----------



## KenV (Jul 4, 2016)

There appears to be a normal distribution of humanity that frequent the site.  Covers the gamut of perspectives and points of view. Some with like, and some detest.  

Hang in and know that some will appreciate and some just hate.


----------



## MikeinSC (Jul 4, 2016)

I agree that it's fine and suitable for that forum. Haters gonna hate and trolls will troll. Just remember, you will have far more people for you than against you


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Jul 4, 2016)

Not sure why anyone would be so upset over something like grips you made for a gun. There are many things I don't agree with posted on the internet all the time and I just scroll on by. Life is too short to worry about stuff like that.


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 4, 2016)

If your posts broke rules it would have been removed by one of the moderators.  If someone is offended by a post that doesn't break the rules they will just have to get over it.  If someone is offended by a post they feel is inappropriate the correct way for them to handle it is to click the little yellow triangle in the post and report it to a moderator.


----------



## robutacion (Jul 4, 2016)

Terredax said:


> I want to publicly apologize.
> 
> Apparently I have offended some people with my recent posts of grips.
> 
> ...



Now, that is the most ridiculous thing I've heard for some time, you owe absolutely no apology to anyone in this issue so your public apology is totally unnecessary.

There are obvious reasons as to why I think like that and after all, I posted this very issue with guns attached long ago and no one tried to put their foot in my mouth, they would have regretted it...!

What is wrong with some of you people...???? do you ever applied the "agree to disagree" rule and not force your opinions on to others...??? now that really gets my "goat" going...!

Your thread wouldn't be complete without pics of the grits cast in the guns, themselves after all, wasn't that the reason they were made..?:biggrin:

Live and let live...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Special Ed (Jul 4, 2016)

No need for any apology. Nice work! Would love to see more.


----------



## jeff (Jul 4, 2016)

Anyone who has any issue with what Terredax (sorry, I don't know his name!) has posted should contact me directly. Everything I've see is fine.


----------



## liljohn1368 (Jul 4, 2016)

I liked them when you posted them and would do it again.

No apology necessary as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Terredax (Jul 5, 2016)

OK, it's seems that it is fine to post my grips and I thank all of you for the support. I just didn't want to be the bad guy.

For those of you that wanted to see a photo with grips on, I'll post the one photo I have in the Resin Spyder thread to keep it in the Other Things We Make section.

Link HERE


----------



## Brooks803 (Jul 5, 2016)

You have NOTHING to be sorry for! You didn't even call them gun grips in your post. Take all the people that sent you the hate mail and block them bc what you did was perfectly fine. Besides...I doubt those same people PM every person that posts a bullet pen :wink:

I hope to see more of your work posted! The spiders were cool :highfive:


----------



## PapaTim (Jul 5, 2016)

To the OP. I find no need to apologize for your very appropriate postings. For those that PM'd you saying they were offended, here's my suggestion. PM them back and politely tell them you will continue to post your beautiful work in the appropriate forums. To help them avoid being offended you'll put the word "grips" somewhere in the title of any post showing gun grips. If gun grips offend them, don't look at those posts.

I have to wonder what those people think of the pens made with actual rifle shells.


----------



## gbpens (Jul 5, 2016)

Forums are intended for the SHARING of ideas and techniques regardless of there use. Thank you for taking the time to share your work with us.  Looking forward to seeing more of it!


----------



## leehljp (Jul 5, 2016)

There have been posts here in the past on guns of different kinds and especially handguns. There are those that oppose any posting on the subject or anything related. That is human nature.

Don't let it bother you. Shucks, we can't even agree on whether TBC or Mandrels is the best; CA or other finishes or no finish; or wood or plastic! And truthfully, sometimes, even these subjects get "strong" reactions and eventually filter down to PMs. 

Weather the storm of a few PMs. You did fine in posting them. I loved seeing those grips.


----------



## Rick_G (Jul 5, 2016)

Took a look at the other photo and they look pretty good in place, although I have to admit I liked the spyder grips better.  
For those that don't like the post all I can say is get over it.  
As I tell people here I spent 10 years in the military protecting their right to be wrong.


----------



## Terredax (Jul 5, 2016)

I agree Rick G, the Spyder set does look better, but the set that are installed were made primarily to confirm the fit. We didn't want to make several sets and find out the mounting holes or the notch were off, especially on delivery day.
Now that we know they fit, we can start getting a little more fancy with them.

THANK YOU for your service! And all the others that have served.

And thanks to all of you for the support. I will post more photos of these as they get finished. Sorry for those who dislike these.


----------



## Krash (Jul 5, 2016)

I think there has been much more damage done with the pen than with the pistol. 

Keep posting! we want to see what you are making.


----------



## kruzzer (Jul 5, 2016)

Gee should we not post any of the cartridge pens that have been made????
Your work is great and I look forward to seeing more of it in the future.


----------



## tomtedesco (Jul 5, 2016)

Keep posting, the few that were upset can just skip reading the posts.


----------



## jsolie (Jul 5, 2016)

No need to apologize!  If anything, your posts have been giving me ideas of something new to do with resin.


----------



## Pete275 (Jul 5, 2016)

Your grips are really cool. Please keep posting them!

Wayne


----------



## Lucky2 (Jul 5, 2016)

Just keep on keeping on, pay no heed to the complainers. You can't please everyone, and if you keep trying to you'll go insane.
Len


----------



## Marnat3 (Jul 6, 2016)

I also see no need to apologize. They were posted in the appropriate place and no pro or against guns content was involved. I am a CCW holder and also seek to expand my creative flow. These posts have done just that. No offense taken here.


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Jul 6, 2016)

If gun grips is "another thing you make", then you should post them, I believe that improvements should be made in the law in order to ensure proper use of them, I also believe in our constitution, I do not own guns and probably won't, There to much responsibility and I'm still a 54 year old minor.  Having said that, I think that everyone should do what there conscience dictates, but remembering it's there personal conscience, not someone else s. Guns like many other things in life is a personal choice and it is yours only, the only thing to keep in mind are the general rules of life; don't to others what you don't want done to you. 
My advise to those who find offensive some of the "other things we make" or don't like a comment, skip and go to next post, that is what I do.
Just remember opinions are like belly buttons, everybody has one, you don't need to agree, but you do have to respect it.
Just thinking out load.


----------



## MDWine (Jul 6, 2016)

Interesting that none of those "offended" have posted.
...and I am holding my tongue on other topics of that kind.

When you make grips, post them... I'd like to see them on the firearm as well.
(are you geared for other firearms? Ruger 22 for instance?) :tongue:


----------



## jrecord (Jul 6, 2016)

Terredax said:


> I want to publicly apologize.  Apparently I have offended some people with my recent posts of grips.  I received some PM's stating that this is a pen forum and shouldn't have any gun related items posted here, or similar statements to that affect.  I only posted them because they are casting related and other things I make, so I thought it could fit either category.  I will refrain from posting the finished grips, but maybe the blocks that I cast for them. I don't want to upset anyone and I certainly apologize if I did so.



Never apologize for someone else's feelings. Your post was very appropriate for the other things forum.


----------



## Terredax (Jul 6, 2016)

MDWine said:


> Interesting that none of those "offended" have posted.
> ...and I am holding my tongue on other topics of that kind.
> 
> When you make grips, post them... I'd like to see them on the firearm as well.
> (are you geared for other firearms? Ruger 22 for instance?) :tongue:




I'm not at all familiar with all of the firearms and models. I looked up Ruger 22 and it shows a lot of different models. If it's the 22/45, they look very similar, but some of the others look like a one piece that wraps all the way around. If you can give a specific model or number to indicate which one, I can look it up. You could just PM me the information if you prefer.


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Jul 6, 2016)

No words are needed, If someone has a problem that is their issue, if you were shoving it down their throat that would be different. I carry and have and will never have complain if someone's views are different than mine and I think the majority of people on here wont have an issue with you posting the completed product on a gun.


----------



## TurtleTom (Jul 6, 2016)

The last time I was without a gun I was 11.


----------



## Whitehat1994 (Jul 6, 2016)

I see no need to apologize for posting your creativity! Keep on Keepn' on! The grips were beautiful! Love to see more!


----------



## Marmotjr (Jul 7, 2016)

Krash said:


> I think there has been much more damage done with the pen than with the pistol.
> 
> .



This may be part of a new signature for me......


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 8, 2016)

I came into this thread very late, but want to add my comments about your work.... regardless of the subject,  *fine work is fine work* and should be admired for the skill and expertise that went into the work... I don't own guns, don't want to own guns, but I don't have any problems with anyone who does and uses them responsibly..... I do admire the looks of a nice gun with finely defined grips... 

*Keep up the good work and be sure to post them all.* *They are beautiful*.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 9, 2016)

Somebody somewhere is offended by every little thing.
Don't sweat it--one day they'll offend themself and quit posting altogether.
:wink:


----------



## BSea (Jul 10, 2016)

They should apologize to you.  The last time I checked, there was still freedom os speech in this country.  The forum rules are much more restrictive, and you didn't break any of those either.  You make fantastic grips, and personally, I enjoy seeing them.  

And Hank Lee, FWIW, TBC is the correct method.  :biggrin:


----------



## Terredax (Jul 10, 2016)

The support here far outweighs the negative messages.

I appreciate the support and the ability to show something I enjoy doing.

Thank you!


----------



## Marnat3 (Jul 10, 2016)

We got your 6.


----------



## beck3906 (Jul 10, 2016)

Marnat3 said:


> We got your 6.



And 3 and 9


----------

